# Is there an upper limit on the dollar amount of a SS check?



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is an upper limit on the dollar amount of a SS check?   For example, If someone has made six figures their entire working career, is there a point where the formula for figuring SS benefit amounts ends and they are getting the max?  It seems to me that it would only be fair, because there is a cap on the income that is taxed with FICA..  A person making  over $115,000 is only paying FICA on the first $115,000.. not on his/her entire income..  I wouldn't seem fair that his/her entire income be in the formula, but I cannot find any info on that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Hmmmm...  I did find something after all.   It seems that a person who has made the maximum income for FICA withholding his entire career , and who works until full retirement age... will receive a monthly maximum benefit of $2663.   

http://www.socialsecurity.gov/policy/docs/quickfacts/prog_highlights/


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes,there is a max. I really blew it by not taking our accountant`s advice years ago, but didn`t really foresee a time that I would ever be old enough to collect SS (what a dummy). He told me,since we were both employees of our corporation,that I should switch our salaries around and pay hubby my salary and pay myself his salary,because he had already reached the maximum amount he would be able to collect. Had I done that,I would now be collecting about 900.00 a month more than I am. Grrr.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh man.... that would really honk me off too!!


----------



## Oldguy (Mar 5, 2019)

Sorry, I know this is an old thread...but wth?
Going to the link I found for 2019: 


> Maximum Monthly Social Security Benefit for Workers Retiring at Full Retirement Age (dollars)2,861


So, if that is the max, why does my SS for age 70 (if I waited that long) show a higher amount ($3600+)...is this another 
government scam?...'Sure, wait until you are 70 and you'll get ...$2861 according to the Max SS benefit.!?!?!


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 5, 2019)

Oldguy said:


> Sorry, I know this is an old thread...but wth?
> Going to the link I found for 2019:
> 
> So, if that is the max, why does my SS for age 70 (if I waited that long) show a higher amount ($3600+)...is this another
> government scam?...'Sure, wait until you are 70 and you'll get ...$2861 according to the Max SS benefit.!?!?!



The key phrase is full retirement age which is 66, not age 70. I think you draw about 8% more per year after your full retirement age.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2019)

I get a little over 800 a month in social security.  When I got a little raise, the Medicare cost also went up.  Lol.  Living the dream folks, living the dream.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 5, 2019)

JB in SC said:


> The key phrase is full retirement age which is 66, not age 70. I think you draw about 8% more per year after your full retirement age.


At 70 , 2018 was 3698.00


----------

